# Craig's List Find!



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

After searching for almost a year, I stumbled across an All American canner!

Half price and only used once. He said "it was too much bother" to use it. :faint:


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Congratulations! You got a true find.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Great score


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats! I got one this summer at a garage sale,35$.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent..congrats!!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent..congrats!!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Diligence pays off!! :sing:


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Craigslist and freecycle finds are always the best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank ya, thank ya! I am so excited and happy!

He had lost the weight, so it should be here Tuesday. 
I don't know what I want to can first... I have a bunch of quart jars just waiting to be filled!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

YIPPEE!! GREAT FIND~ At this time of year I like to can up beans (pork & beans, black beans, black bean soup, kidney beans, garbanzo beans, northern beans, chili beans, refried beans, etc.) Huge cost savings when you consider that there are only about 1/3 can of actual beans in each of those expensive cans on the grocery shelf.

Then of course, there's always meat. I've been drooling over some of the posts about canned venison.

I don't normally have access to venison, but I certainly enjoy having pints of canned chicken on hand for the homesteader's version of fast food. Chicken enchiladas, chicken & noodles, chicken tacos, etc. ready in minutes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> YIPPEE!! GREAT FIND~ At this time of year I like to can up beans (pork & beans, black beans, black bean soup, kidney beans, garbanzo beans, northern beans, chili beans, refried beans, etc.) Huge cost savings when you consider that there are only about 1/3 can of actual beans in each of those expensive cans on the grocery shelf.
> 
> Then of course, there's always meat. I've been drooling over some of the posts about canned venison.
> 
> I don't normally have access to venison, but I certainly enjoy having pints of canned chicken on hand for the homesteader's version of fast food. Chicken enchiladas, chicken & noodles, chicken tacos, etc. ready in minutes!





Great idea! And I have a bunch of dried beans I could process... Would it be "soak & about half cook" the beans before hot packing and processing?

We inherited some real crappy beef that someone had... I'm thinking of cooking it down and making some generic beef, too. It is tough and very bony cuts (neck?) that would be best in soup-like application. 

I am eyeballing the turkey stock I made from a carcass and thinking that will fill a couple quart jars for Fast Food Soup! 

Ahhhhh, the possibilities!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TraciInTexas said:


> Great idea! And I have a bunch of dried beans I could process... Would it be "soak & about half cook" the beans before hot packing and processing?
> 
> We inherited some real crappy beef that someone had... I'm thinking of cooking it down and making some generic beef, too. It is tough and very bony cuts (neck?) that would be best in soup-like application.
> 
> ...


Time to get yourself some turkeys on sale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

7thswan said:


> Time to get yourself some turkeys on sale.



Yes, we came home with NO Leftovers from two Thanksgiving Dinners... Only a carcass. 
So I am going to see about picking up a bird to cook and divvy up.


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

1/2 price is a steal! Been watching my local CG for a (smaller version of my 930) AA for a few years now. The few that were listed, went in a matter of hours for top$$.
When canning up your next batch, pour a few glugs of vinegar in with the water, it'll remove/prevent stains on the inside. Congrats on the purchase!:thumb:

Hey, Thanks again for those sunchokes, I have them planted in the big raised bed - gonna let them duke it out with the horseradish


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

Jhn56 said:


> 1/2 price is a steal! Been watching my local CG for a (smaller version of my 930) AA for a few years now. The few that were listed, went in a matter of hours for top$$.
> When canning up your next batch, pour a few glugs of vinegar in with the water, it'll remove/prevent stains on the inside. Congrats on the purchase!:thumb:
> 
> Hey, Thanks again for those sunchokes, I have them planted in the big raised bed - gonna let them duke it out with the horseradish



You're very welcome on the sunchokes! May they give you many happy returns! I slivered one up tonight - 30 seconds old from the dirt - into my dinner pan! Tasty little critters!

Ahhh, good tip! It is stained inside the bottom. I'll try that! We have horrid water...

I took a couple test runs with it Monday... One boiling water, just to check pressure & had the lid crooked. One with just water and had the lid right, pressured up to 11.5 lbs before expelling at the weight. 
Sooooooooo, I canned up five pints and a half pint of turkey broth and a little meat debris!

Wooooo hoooooo! Success!!!!









The last ten minutes of cooking, it smelled lusciously of turkey broth and I was worried that I had broken a jar or six. Then I worried that I had miscalculated headspace. Ends up they had burped enough headspace to smell tasty... I had to laugh. In relief!

No broth in the water, just essence of broth scent!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Those look gorgeous, Traci!

Regarding the beans, your safest bet is to follow the BBB suggestions. That being said, beans cook(process) for 90 minutes at 10 lbs of pressure, rendering some of the smaller beans to something pretty close to mush. I think the only bean that really needs any precooking would be garbanzo. The rest of them could just soak overnight and be ready to go in the morning. 

Recipes for chili beans, refried beans, and black bean soup are all from HT; but if you cannot locate them, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> Those look gorgeous, Traci!
> 
> Regarding the beans, your safest bet is to follow the BBB suggestions. That being said, beans cook(process) for 90 minutes at 10 lbs of pressure, rendering some of the smaller beans to something pretty close to mush. I think the only bean that really needs any precooking would be garbanzo. The rest of them could just soak overnight and be ready to go in the morning.
> 
> Recipes for chili beans, refried beans, and black bean soup are all from HT; but if you cannot locate them, let me know.


Thanks for the abbreviated info! Perfect!

I have browsed some of our recipes... I'm still looking for the Bush's Baked Beans secret recipe or close proximity!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a couple of baked bean recipes in the HT recipe book, one sweet and one savory. I think my new favorite though, is the Boston Baked Bean recipe in the BBB. It's really good - and you can always add whatever is needed to make them taste more like your favorite Bush's type.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

Okkkkkk, so what is BBB?

Beautiful Bean Board?
Bean Bomb Bureau?
Blessed Bean Bounty?

:Angel:

I figured it was Blue Book?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, it's the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 8, 2009)

TraciInTexas said:


> I'm still looking for the Bush's Baked Beans secret recipe or close proximity!


I believe this is the one you're looking for.

*Bushy Baked Beans*

Navy Beans 1 lb
Â½ cup Leeks, chopped
2 tbsp Brown Sugar
Â½ cup Molasses
1 Â½ tsp Mustard Powder
1 tsp Kosher Salt
1 tsp Pepper
2 cups Ketchup (Simply Heinz brand or homemade)
1 cup Maple Syrup
2 cups water
Â½ cup Vinegar (cider or white)

Add dry beans to Dutch oven and add 8 cups of water to cover. Cook on high till the beans comes to a boil for about two minutes and turn off the heat, cover and let the beans sit in the pot covered for 30 to 45 minutes. Once the beans have sat they will have absorbed a lot of the water. Drain the beans through a colander and then add 8 cups of fresh water and add the leeks. Cook the beans again for 15 minutes at a full boil.

In the meantime, in another saucepan mix 2 cups of water, molasses, vinegar, salt, pepper, ketchup, maple syrup, mustard, and brown sugar, cook to get a slow boil. It should be sweet tasting but not thick.

Prepare 6 pint jars. Using a slotted spoon fill the jars 3/4 full of the beans and onion mixture. Once all the jars are filled ladle the sweet sauce into the jars leaving 1" headspace to leave room for expansion. Process the jars in a pressure canner at 11 pounds of pressure for 75 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

Oooooh! Thank youuuuu!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

Second test canning session netted nine pints. Three seasoning samples, of pork, beef, pork, in each flavor. We can see which we like or don't like.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

TraciInTexas said:


> Second test canning session netted nine pints. Three seasoning samples, of pork, beef, pork, in each flavor. We can see which we like or don't like.
> 
> View attachment 40649
> 
> ...


I miss HEB!!!!


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Excellent score on the canner!! I love to hear great scores like that! Happy canning! 

elinor


----------

